# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Vritet Al Zarkawi

## Lunesta

Keshtu raporton NBC permes breaking news 13.31 Pacific Time nga burime te ushtrise amerikane. Zarkawi eshte ekzekutuar nga forcat speciale amerikane me asistencen e nje unmanned drone ne provincen Anbar ne naten e 7 Qershorit. Bashke me te jane ekzekutuar nje grup fondamentalistesh terroriste. Lajmin do ta konfirmoje se shpejti Dep i Shtetit Amerikan.

Nese eshte i vertete lajmi eshte nje lajme i mire per te gjithe njerezit qe e duan paqen ne te gjithe boten.


link         http://www.msnbc.msn.com/

----------


## Edvin83

Mire qe u zhduk. Nje kriminel me pak. Edhe Bin Ladeni thoshte per Zarkauin -"ky eshte teper i rrezikshem!"

----------


## FLORIRI

Shkojne terroristet Amerikane e pushtojne Irakun e me pas quajne terroriste Irakenet qe luftojne per token e tyre e jo ata qe shkojne me grabit e me vra njerezit e pafajshem.

U vra Zarkavi thote ky lunatiku e eshte nje lajm i mire per ata qe duan paqen.Po se kupton ai se eshte Al-Bushi terroristi i vertete qe si jep shanc paqes

----------


## FTN_2004

Zarkawi ia hudhi kollaj, rrezik ka vdek ne gjume dhe se ka kuptu se ca ka ndodh. Te pakten tani eshte atje , me 72 virgjereshat, se e merito. Gjynah qe nuk e kapen gjalle dhe t'ia prisnin kaptinen me ate shpaten e gjate qe mbante neper video.

----------


## Labeati

> Shkojne terroristet Amerikane e pushtojne Irakun e me pas quajne terroriste Irakenet qe luftojne per token e tyre ...


Iraken Zarqawi? Jo mor djal e ke marr vesht gabim, ai asht jordanez e i denuem me vdekje ne mungese prej vendit te vet.

natyrisht qe edhe irakene ke terrorista me kuintala... ata qe po hedhin ne ere shkolla femijsh, tregje fukarash dhe kidnapojne hallexhijte qe presin autobuzin...

Ky "heroi" clirimtar, luftetari i xhihadit e islamit Zarqawi prej Jordaniet para pak ditesh bani thirrje per vrasje e gjithe shiiteve (nja 15-16 milion vete vetem ne Irak), keshtu sic duket mendon se clirohet toka prej vete irakeneve.

----------


## Irfan

Zarkavi dhe ai laden,mushk arabe kurr nuk vdesin nga dora e njeriut sepse ata jan shpijuna tata i vret vetem Allahu.
...mos u mashtroni,Amerika ka edhe disa filma me i be me ta neper malet e afganistanit dhe te Irakut.....kur nuk i duhet i vret.tash nuk i vret se ka per it dhe dis a plane ne realizim.
Zarkavi dhe ladeni jan shpijuna te SHba dhe jahudive.Ata jan bartes i lojrave te jahudive .Si Zarkavi edhe Ladeni nuk jan musliman.Sepse Islami nuk thrret qe te vriten njerzit e as qe te vritetn besimtyaret e eti.Si qe eshte fjala tek Zarkavi qe ka thirre ne vraesje te shiizmit.Islami nuk thrret ne lufte,ata mushkonjat,ndytes te fejes jan qe thrrasin ne perdhunim dhe diskriminim te fjale se Allahut...

----------


## Gunnar

se mos ndryshon ndonje gje. Lufta ne irak do vazhdoje dhe me shume mundsi mund te filloje edhe ne Iran se shpejti.

Ky zarkawi s'ishte as shkaku i fillimit, vazhdimit dhe normalisht qe nuk ka per te qene as shkak per perfundimin e konfliktit.

Ata qe krijojne Zarkawa, Sadame apo Bin ladene se kan problem fare te nxjerrin muaj per muaj nga nje te tille  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Lioness

*Vritet kreu al-Kaidas në Irak*

Kryeministri irakian, Nuri al-Maliqi, ka bërë të njohur vdekjen e udhëheqësit të Al-Kaidas në Irak, Abu Musaab Al-Zarqawi.

Ai tha një konferencë shtypi në Bagdad se Abu Musab Al-Zarqawi "ishte asgjësuar" si rezultat i asaj që ai e quajti bashkëpunim me popullin irakian.

Në krah të zotit al Maliki ishte kreu i forcave të koalicionit, gjenerali amerikan George Casey i cili tha se al Zarqawi ishte vrarë në orën gjashtë sipas orës lokale, të mërkurën në mbrëmje, në një sulm ajror 8 km në veri të Bakubës. 

Gjenerali tha se trupi ishte identifikuar nga shenja të gishtërinjve, tipare të fytyrës dhe shenja të njohura. 

Edhe al-Kaida në një faqe interneti të saj ka bërë të ditur vdekjen e Zarqawit, duke e cilësuar atë si martir.

----------


## Lioness

*Kush ishte Al-Zarqawi?*

Disa prej krimeve më të rënda kundër civilëve dhe punonjësve të huaj në Irak i janë atribuar një grupi që udhëhiqet nga Abu Musaab Al-Zarqawi.

*Deklaratat që pretendonin se ishin nga ky grup, që quhet Al-Kaida në Tokën e Dy Lumejve, kanë marrë përgjegjësinë për shumë sulme vetvrasëse, që kanë shkaktuar vdekjen e qindra civilëve shiitë dhe rekrutëve të ushtrisë.*

*Grupi i tij ka publikuar gjithashtu video të prerjes së kokës të të huajve. Në disa prej tyre, thuhet se vetë Al-Zarqawi ka qenë personi që ka përdorur thikën.*

Përveç informacioneve të dhëna nga autoritetet jordaneze dhe deklaratave në internet që i atribuohen grupit të tij, pak dihet për këtë person.

Abu Musaab Al-Zarqawi është emri që ka marrë Ahmad Fadeel Al-Khalayllay, që është me origjinë jordaneze dhe jo palestineze siç besojnë shumë vetë.

Ai ishte nga një familje e varfër nga qyteti industrial Zarqa, në veri të Amanit.

Ai u largua nga shkolla në moshë të vogël dhe më vonë u bashkua me radhët e muxhahidinëve arabë që luftuan kundër forcave sovjetike në Afganistan në vitet 1980.

*Kur u kthye në Jordani ai u burgos për pjesëmarrje në një kompllot për të rrëzuar monarkinë, por më vonë u lirua si pjesë e një amnistie të përgjithshme.*

Në vitin 2002 ai u dënua me vdekje në mungesë për rolin e tij në vrasjen e një diplomati amerikan.

Lidhur me marrëdhëniet e tij me udhëheqësin e Al-Kaidas, Osama bin Laden, ka informacione konfliktuale.

Megjithatë, deklaratat e tij nga Iraku konfirmojnë angazhimin e tij ndaj ideologjisë së Al-Kaidas.

*Ndërsa grupe të tjera kryengritëse luftonin për largimin e trupave të huaja nga Iraku, për Al-Zarqawin Iraku ishte një trampolinë për një luftë më të gjerë kundër të pafeve dhe regjimeve arabe me synimin për krijimin e një kalifati, apo supershteti islamik*.

Bota e dëgjoi emrin e tij për herë të parë para luftës në Irak.

Uashingtoni tha atëhere se prania e Al-Zarqawit në Irak ishte provë e lidhjes së Saddam Husseinit me Al-Kaidan, që ishte pjesë e justifikimit për luftën.

Që atëhere reputacioni i tij ka shkuar nga ai i një figure në hije që njihej vetëm nga qarqet e zbulimit deri në një militant të pashpirt.

----------


## Del Monako

Zarqawi dhe Bin Ladeni jane "vllezrit" e Bushit. 

Pa Zarqawin edhe Bin Ladenin Bushi do ishte zero me bisht. Planet viciose cifute nuk do realizoheshin dot nqs sdo kishte Bin Ladena e Zarqawa qe jane njerzit me te keqinj ne bote se bashku me Bush and Co.

Kur do kuptoni, se do vdisni injorant.

----------


## shkodra13

> quajne terroriste Irakenet qe luftojne per token e tyre


Nji i huej ne Irak (jordanez) vriste e priste irakenet ne token e tyne me bomba ne tregje e autobuza. Per cilen rezistence irakene flet?

----------


## diikush

lajm mjaft pozitiv ky!


marte shoket e vet terroriste me vete ky  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## niku-nyc

Iku Al Zarkawi por neser vjen tjetri se keta njerez nuk do ndalojn sepse sipas tyre i ka "dhen" te drejte Zoti te realizojn enderrat e tyre!


Te pakten Al Zarkawi ishte koke e madhe e Bin Laden ne Irak cdo urdher dhe operacione shkonin direkt tek ai dhe ai ishte qe i organizonte!


Shperthimet ne Irak dhe bombat shperthyse nuk do ndalojn por te pakten u eleminua koka me e fort!

----------


## bayern

> marte shoket e vet terroriste me vete ky



Me te nigju Bushi te rriti taksat nga inati se i urove vdekjen. 

Ishte lajmeruar qe dicka do ndodhte rreth dates 6/6/6 si duket vonoi 24 ore edhe ja ku permbushet skenari. Rrezik Amerikanet po behen te paparashikueshtem duke ndryshuar kohet e ekzekutimit sipas 'skenarit' ne teatrin qe mban emrin Irak.

----------


## [xeni]

> Zarqawi dhe Bin Ladeni jane "vllezrit" e Bushit. 
> 
> Pa Zarqawin edhe Bin Ladenin Bushi do ishte zero me bisht. Planet viciose cifute nuk do realizoheshin dot nqs sdo kishte Bin Ladena e Zarqawa qe jane njerzit me te keqinj ne bote se bashku me Bush and Co.
> 
> Kur do kuptoni, se do vdisni injorant.


Tamam!

Besoj se s'do kaloje shume kohe dhe do dalin ca edhe me te eger se Zarkavi.

----------


## antares

Paska qene si macja me shtata shpirtra! Po me duket se eshte hera e katert qe vritet!
Mos u merzisni, USA nuk jeton dot pa "armiq" te rrezikshem qe me shpatat e tyre rrezikojne planetin.
Pra ose do "ngjallin" perseri Zarqavin qe ta vrasin heren e peste, ose do krijojne gogole te rinj per te bindur delet qe kane filluar te nuhasin se po i cojne per hunde drejt kasaphanes......

----------


## niku-nyc

Al Zarkawi ishte "djalli i vogel" ku njifej per operacionet kunder Amerikaneve dhe kunder Sunni. Nga ana tjeter ne Shiite kemi "djallin e madh" Moqtada al-Sadr.


Al Zarqawi ishte lideri kunder Shiite kurse Moqtada al-Sadr eshte lideri qe ben lufte me Sunni't dhe forcat Amerikane.



Duhet eleminuar dhe ky zhulsi qe "lufta" fetare te mari fund...ne qoftese ky nuk iqet qafe shume eksperte thojn qe ky mund te behet njeriu me i fuqishme ne Irak!




Po u eleminua ky atehere ka shpresa qe dhuna me shperthime bombash dhe vrasje ndermjet Sunni-Shiite te bie gradualisht dhe Iraku te shkoj drejt stabilizimit!

----------


## diikush

> ... Duhet eleminuar dhe ky zhulsi qe "lufta" fetare te mari fund...ne qoftese ky nuk iqet qafe shume eksperte thojn qe ky mund te behet njeriu me i fuqishme ne Irak!
> 
> ...


nuk besoj se lufta fetare do mare fund aq kollaj me vrasjen e nje apo dy individeve, por gjithesi eleminimi i ketyre kokave qe organizojne keto luftera percarese dhe sulme terroriste kunder jo vetem te huajve por edhe kunder irakianeve, biles edhe ne xhamia etj, eshte shume pozitive.

Irakianet shpresoj pak nga pak do ndergjegjesohen dhe do u dali frika nga keta terorista dhe do i kallzojne, se kuptohet inteligjenca per vrasjen e Zarkauit erdhi nga irakianet vete dhe nga njerez rreth atij vete. 
Cfaredo propogande pro-popullore dhe pro-islamiste te bejne elemente te tille, per aq sa populli e shikon qe keta hedhin bomba kunder vete irakianeve dhe vrasin njeri-tjetrin, besoj se do ja gjejne vendin   :shkelje syri: 



_ - “Nuk kishim asnjë dyshim se Zarqavi ishte brenda asaj shtëpie. Ishte 100 për qind e konfirmuar. Dhe ishte pikërisht objektivi që ne kishim vënë në shënjestër për të goditur”- tha gjenerali Kejsi. 

Komandanti i forcave të koalicionit në Irak, Gjenerali Xhorxh Kejsi tha se trupi i Zarqawit ishte identifikuar plotësisht nga shenjat e gishtërinjve, nga tiparet e fytyrës dhe shenja të tjera të trupit. 

Ministri i Jashtëm i Irakut Hoshiar Zebari deklaroi: "Është një ditë e madhe për popullin e Irakut."_

Artikulli i plote: http://www.voanews.com/albanian/2006-06-08-voa1.cfm

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Paska qene si macja me shtata shpirtra! Po me duket se eshte hera e katert qe vritet!
> Mos u merzisni, USA nuk jeton dot pa "armiq" te rrezikshem qe me shpatat e tyre rrezikojne planetin.
> Pra ose do "ngjallin" perseri Zarqavin qe ta vrasin heren e peste, ose do krijojne gogole te rinj per te bindur delet qe kane filluar te nuhasin se po i cojne per hunde drejt kasaphanes......


Si tha Reagan per Somozen "he's a son of a bitch, but he's our son of bitch!" :pa dhembe:  Kur sju desh me e hoqi qafe dhe somozen, sic bene me Sadamin, me Zarqawin tani etj.  Bini ju duhet ama se ai eshte gogoli i mbifuqishem, qe te garanton shtirje frike te njerzit. :uahaha:

----------


## Del Monako

> Al Zarkawi ishte "djalli i vogel" ku njifej per operacionet kunder Amerikaneve dhe kunder Sunni. Nga ana tjeter ne Shiite kemi "djallin e madh" Moqtada al-Sadr.
> 
> 
> Al Zarqawi ishte lideri kunder Shiite kurse Moqtada al-Sadr eshte lideri qe ben lufte me Sunni't dhe forcat Amerikane.
> 
> 
> 
> Duhet eleminuar dhe ky zhulsi qe "lufta" fetare te mari fund...ne qoftese ky nuk iqet qafe shume eksperte thojn qe ky mund te behet njeriu me i fuqishme ne Irak!
> 
> ...


O Nicko mos te vij keq, po ja fut icik si pordha neper brek per keto problemet e gjirit persik. Me mir dil anej ka forumi MIlanit, atje po merrena vesh.

Po u vra ky thot do maroj lufta fetare. Pse mer ushtrim matematike o kjo e qe boke ulje zbritje ti me maqin llogarice?

Or cun, cifutet po se nenshtruan boten ne gjunje nuk e mbarojn ndonjehere "luften fetare". E di me cin ke te besh ti apo jo? Ke te bosh me djaj njerezor. Edhe djalli vet ndihet i pavlere para ktyre. Keto Zarqawat e Ladenat jane vetem ca debila qe i fryjn edhe i bejn legjenda. Besoj edhe ata vete se dine permasen e fames qe kane neper bote pasi nuk mendoj se kane lidhje interneti ta shohin veten ne cdo lajm e cdo faqe. 

Ata qe jane kokat e ketyre puneve une e ti sdo kemi ndonjeher shancin ti shikojm as qimen e flokut, jane diku larg perceptimit tend keta tipa qe ndoshta i kemi aq afer sa nuk mund ti shikojm dot. 

Ata qe e luajn lojen kane krijuar edhe armikun edhe te mirin. Edhe ty te kane bere tifoz me te mirin edhe te mbajn gjithmon nen tension, duke vrare disa here nga i miri edhe disa here nga armiku, ca partizan e ca Gjerman. Sot e kesaj dite Cifutet po luajn me boten nderkohe qe ta zhvendosin ty vemendjen nga ariu tek ketri. Ta fryjn e ta bojn ketrin si elefant me shiringa e kimikate edhe ti nuk shikon mo ariun po ke frik nga "ketri" i fryre. Kjo pune do ndodhe derisa sipas tyre te realizohen te gjitha planet (ge qe s'ka per te bere vaki kurre). Prandaj mos u gezo nga nje vrasje si neper filma me aktor pasi regjisori ka menduar nje fund filmi qe ndoshta nuk do i shkoj per shtat asnjerit nga ne. Mendohu pak me thelle se sa lajmet qe ti japin llokum ne goje faqet e internetit e lajmet plot bias mediatik.

Ca eshte Al Zarqawi edhe Bin Ladeni per USA?  

E verteta eshte qe jane 2 pleshta aq te vegjel sa qe USA per ti vrare s'ka nevoje te levize as gishtin e vogel. Liderin e Cecenise a di si e vrane keta? E dinin edhe ca ore shkonte ne hale ai edhe kur hante buke, duke e vrojtuar qe nga sateliti. I futen nje te asgjesuar sa hap e mbyll syte. Pra kur i do by*tha keta te qerrojn. Kur i duhesh akoma si aktor filmi te lejn te verdallisesh. 

Tashi te them edhe i gjo tjeter. Puthuajse gjithe inteligjenca boterore e di kete pune. Cave i shkon per shtat kjo gje pasi perfitojn, kurse atyre qe si shkon per shtat, ata s'kane bith te hapin goje. Pik. Ne luft sic po e shikon po vriten vetem njerez te pafajshem, si ata civilat ne Irak si atyre qe i prihen kokat. Kurse debilat ketu ne forum bojn gam gam per terroristat, duke mos pasur idene me te vogel kush eshte armiku i vertet edhe rreziku qe kercenon paqen ne bote.

----------

